# Any Union Brothers or Sisters Here?



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Are any of you UA members? Where? What local #


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

UA 488 Edmonton Alberta


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

uaplumber said:


> UA 488 Edmonton Alberta


Welcome Brother!

Are you a Contractor?

How many years you been a UA member?

Plumber? Fitter?


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

I got a feeling there are'nt too many Union guy's who are Plumbing Zone. Too bad, this is a good site.


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

We've only bein up and running for a week or so ,so give it a chance,we've built it "they will come"....I crack myself up.Killer is in the union I think.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

threaderman said:


> We've only bein up and running for a week or so ,so give it a chance,we've built it "they will come"....I crack myself up.Killer is in the union I think.


Correct, I am union.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I started union as an apprentice. Local 774. By the time I had five years in, I was having trouble getting work. This was very early 70's and non-union scabs were taking over. But here's the thing: they were working for a couple bucks less per hour (commercial) and working all year 'round. Union guys were having to travel all over and were working maybe six months out of the year. And how are they doing in Michigan now? (. . . where I'm from.)

After watching a lot of commercial people go under to the tune of big bucks, I decided to keep it smaller. I got jobs wherever I could and eventually went into business as residential.

Perhaps it was a mistake or a necessity for unions to mostly ignore residential plumbers instead of organizing them. I don't know.

But I still support unions and believe in the necessity of them. I'm saddened by the fact that unions have been busted. I'm also saddened that our corporate masters want to destroy the middle class. But there it is.


----------



## masterk (Jun 20, 2008)

Local # 486


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Local #659 Monroe Louisana


----------



## uberplumber (Jul 13, 2008)

*Yep!*

I Used To Be Union; Needed To Make More $ ; Now I Do!


----------



## Splinter (Jul 13, 2008)

UA local 638 NYC


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Splinter said:


> UA local 638 NYC


Hi Splinter,

How about a intro from you.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeh splinter, would be nice!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

:yes: whats your field bro??


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Hope Ron's cat did not scare him away:laughing:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

:laughing: Its too early for that he just got started:gunsmilie:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

My bad!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

:whistling2: only time will tell


----------



## Splinter (Jul 13, 2008)

Im the same Splinter from ContractorTalk.... 


Plumberman- 638 is Steamfitters. Local 1 of the UA is plumbers in NYC/LI


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Welcome Splinter.

I'm a 30 year member of Plumbers and Steamfitters Local 393 in San Jose, California.

We are a combonation local


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Splinter,

How come on CT your occupation says Carpenter and not Pipe Fitter or something, and on your web site it says nothing about you being in a union, just curios as to what's up with that?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

You beat me to it Ron!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Seems strange....


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

very, think I will jump over and read some of his posts!

Umm,
http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?p=459154#post459154


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

lol.... Been doing the same thing!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Splinter this forum is for Plumbers only and related trades, your welcome to visit and view what we have to say on here, but please refrain from posting on here, you gave us problems on CT and we don't need you to start with us on here.

Thanks Ron


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

:gunsmilie: Roast em up Ron!!


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> :gunsmilie: Roast em up Ron!!


Same here, sick the cat on him:thumbup:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Splinter 
The Remodeler

 
Trade: Home Remodeler- bathroom specialist 

Join Date: Apr 2005
Location: Long Island, NY
Posts: 125 


Quote:
Originally Posted by *Atlantic* 
_Guess you haven't worked in the construction field much (J/K)._

Hah! Been doing it for 15 years, so I know about all the cry-babies, and have seen the high drama...









I've never looked for advice in any of the forums because I know what type of answers I'll receive. I only stick around to offer a little help from time to time, and to maybe learn something new. I participate a lot on the big tile forum we all know about, as well as a woodworking forum, and even among the pro's there, the atmosphere is civil. I completely understand the reactions here when someone asks a ridiculous question, and I find it funny myself.







But sometimes the guys here are just dicks for the sake of being a dick.








__________________
- Alex









Splinter 
The Remodeler

 
Trade: Home Remodeler- bathroom specialist 

Join Date: Apr 2005
Location: Long Island, NY
Posts: 125 


Quote:
Originally Posted by *Mike Finley* 
_And Greg's right, remodeling covers dozens of sub-categories, if all there was is a remodeling category it would get a lot of posts._

With all the attitude displayed by the trade specific types in the other forums, I'm surprised this remodeling forum isnt busier... 

Take a walk over to plumbing and ask a question... They'll all make jokes at your expense and tell you that you must hire a plumber instead... 

Ask the Sparky's over in the electrical forum a simple question, and they all tell you to stand in a pool of water and stick your tongue on the wires. 

I absolutely agree that plumbers and electricians should be used for anything more than swapping out outlets, light fixtures and toilet bowls, but for Christs sake, do they have to treat you like an ass just for asking advice on basic tasks that could be completed by anyone with a little common sense?

I'm really surprised Nathan hasn't instructed his Mod's to make these forums more than just a Good Ol' Boys club.








__________________



 Say What??


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Sent a report to Nathan, so he will be aware of what is happening. I can't believe or should I say I should have known, he would try a stunt like this. 

I'd ban him if I could, but thats up to Nathan.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Im surprised he admitted he was the same from CT. Not a good move.....


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I totally forget what he had posted in the past, till I did a search myself.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah it pretty much shed the light on the whole subject.... Just caught it by chance....


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> Im surprised he admitted he was the same from CT. Not a good move.....


yeh, kinda put the foot in his butt himself huh:laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Sent a report to Nathan, so he will be aware of what is happening. I can't believe or should I say I should have known, he would try a stunt like this.
> 
> I'd ban him if I could, but thats up to Nathan.


Would be the thing to do as we don't need that here nor over there.


----------



## Splinter (Jul 13, 2008)

Ron, is there something wrong with wanting to practice multiple trades? I was a carpenter long before I joined the union and really enjoy the work. The website is geared towards my carpentry business. I am a journeyman steamfitter as well, but lately I've been concentrating on my own business. I still pay my union dues though. 

You call me a troublemaker on CT, but for the most part, I only open my big mouth when others are acting like jerks... Search the posts in the threads before mine, and you'll usually see someone talking smack. I dont know why some people feel the need to "call out" others when they know next to nothing about them on an anonymous internet forum. 

I was bored and just surfing the 'net when I came across this post that dealt specifically with the UA. I am a member in good standing, so I thought I'd add myself to the list. This wasn't a "stunt". Good job ruining this poor guys thread with all this nonsense though. :thumbup:

Dont worry about banning me, I wont be back. I really had no desire to post anything further than adding my name to the list, and perhaps say hi to any other local 638 members. I'll let you girls continue your gossiping. But wait, I thought this forum was for General Plumbing Discussions? :whistling2:

Ciao.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Splinter said:


> Ron, is there something wrong with wanting to practice multiple trades? I was a carpenter long before I joined the union and really enjoy the work. The website is geared towards my carpentry business. I am a journeyman steamfitter as well, but lately I've been concentrating on my own business. I still pay my union dues though.
> 
> You call me a troublemaker on CT, but for the most part, I only open my big mouth when others are acting like jerks... Search the posts in the threads before mine, and you'll usually see someone talking smack. I dont know why some people feel the need to "call out" others when they know next to nothing about them on an anonymous internet forum.
> 
> ...


Spoken like a true troll.

I think you proved their point quite well.

BTW, I doubt anyone believes you.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Someone _*please*_ get some cheese to go with that whine!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

:2guns::cursing: have a nice day Splinter!


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

lets just ignore him, maybe he will go away!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh alright if we must:furious:


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

USP45 said:


> lets just ignore him, maybe he will go away!


Ignore WHO? -wink

PS. It's easier to ignore a turd after it's flushed then when it's stinking up the joint.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

22rifle said:


> Ignore WHO? -wink
> 
> PS. It's easier to ignore a turd after it's flushed then when it's stinking up the joint.


ROFLMAO:laughing:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Back to topic.

UA local 157 Terre Haure , IN 

I am a commercial plumbing contractor presently working men from 157 Terre Haute, Collinsville ,IL 360 and pipefitters from 553.

I am licensed in IL and IN.

Not a wanna be plumber. I am the real mccoy. 058-150020 if your an IL plumber you know what that is:yes:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Welcome to the site. ILP


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Welcome ILP, and thanks Ron for re opening this thread


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

This was never closed.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

could had sworn it was. maybe it was another, my bad

Found it, was the china pex thing.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Local 422,
Joliet, Kankakee, and Ottawa Illinois. We were once seperate, but were combined several years ago. Our wage scale is 42 an hour for journos, plus 2 bucks for foreman. I still pinch myself every Weds. when I get my check.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Plumbus
UA Local 467-30 years. San Mateo County CA (below San Francisco and above San Jose), 2nd generation contractor, company incorporated 1957. Residencial, commercial, a little institutional.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Welcome Scott! I new you would join an intelligent forum


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Plumbus, Go to the Introductions thread and introduce yourself to everyone.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Welcome Plumbus, yes please into yourself.

Thanks


----------

